# Spalding County Club



## Davans

I have 315 wooded acres leased in Spalding Co. off of Baptist Camp Rd. Lots of Oaks, plenty of hardwoods and some pines, a creek and a small swamp. A gas line on one side and a power line on the other. I have 2 maybe 3 openings. 7-8 members. Family membership is $850.00
Peg in system. Not a Trophy club but not a Meat club either.
Primitive camp, Family club. No facilities, running water or electricity. No campers. 

PM for more info.


----------



## Davans

At this time we have 4 members and will cap it off @ 8 members.
This property holds plenty of deer and has a growing turkey population. In the past we have had 14 hunters in the woods with no issues. Plenty of good hunting stands and locations.

Call if interested. Destry, 770-480-9481


----------



## FlyBoy

How close is this property to Cherokee Rose Shooting Resort?


----------



## Davans

Property boarders the shooting resort at the power lines.


----------



## rockwalker

PM Sent


----------



## Maddogg

I'm looking for new club to join this year. Let know if you will have openings.


----------



## Davans

We still have 2 openings for the 2012-13 season. $850.00 membership. We see lots of deer and have taken a few good bucks each year over the past 7 years that I have been in the club.
 2 Buck, 2 Doe. limit per MEMBERSHIP. we may vote to go to 3 does this year. Not a meat club. we see alot of deer and want to keep it that way. Primative camp. No buildings, electricity, running water etc. 2 creecks, 1 small swamp. 312 acres of hardwoods and a few pine thickets. Lots of White Oaks. A power-line and a Gas-line. Good trails.

Shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## woody21

Do you still have an opening?


----------



## Davans

woody21 said:


> Do you still have an opening?



We have 6 members as of right now.....May go to 8 if we get the right families.

Will be working at the club this weekend if you are interested in seeing it. Thanks


----------



## tonyln69

Greetings,

   My Son Cody and myself are in Locust Grove, would be interested in speaking to you about your lease...Thanks Tony


----------



## okelley clan

Good afternoon,
My wife, three sons, father-in-law, and I are looking for a good club for the year. Do you still have openings?


----------



## okelley clan

okelley clan said:


> Good afternoon,
> My wife, three sons, father-in-law, and I are looking for a good club for the year. Do you still have openings?



I need to clarify, only one of my three sons hunt, the other two are in training.....


----------



## Red350SS

GASeminole said:


> My two daughters, their boyfriends, my nephew's godbrother, and my second cousin's counselor from 8th grade summer camp all want to come slay some deer. Is that cool?


----------



## yellowfin

Any openings left at your club or do you foresee any opening for the 13'-14 season?


----------



## Davans

Too late for this year and too early for next. I'll get back to you if there is an opening.

Thanks


----------



## walter allen

*Will trade tractor work-Food Plots & Bush Hog work*

I live in the Sunnyside area.  I have JD 790 (30HP) 4wd tractor, with loader, plow and rotor cutter (bush hog).  I would possibly be interested in trading tractor work for a membership.  Call Nick at 770 412 8547.


----------



## Davans

2 openings for 16/17 season. 7 members max. $850.00 
Pm if interested.


----------



## Batgirl

PM sent


----------



## solarbob

*interested*



Davans said:


> I have 315 wooded acres leased in Spalding Co. off of Baptist Camp Rd. Lots of Oaks, plenty of hardwoods and some pines, a creek and a small swamp. A gas line on one side and a power line on the other. I have 2 maybe 3 openings. 8 - 10 members. Family membership is $725.00
> Peg in system. Not a Trophy club but not a Meat club either.
> Primitive camp, Family club.
> 
> PM for more info.



I would like to know more.

Bob B.


----------



## hutch78

Pm sent


----------



## Davans

hutch78 said:


> Pm sent



Didn't receive anything from you. 
Shoot me your email and I'll send the rules to you.


----------



## walkinboss01

PM sent.


----------



## Davans

Cherokee Hunting Club
2015-2016
Rules & Regulations
1.	State Law & Local Rules will be followed at all times. (No exceptions)
2.	Illegal Drugs Are Not Permitted On Hunting Club. 
3.	No loaded Firearms Allowed in Camp. (Exception) Holstered Hand Guns.
4.	Membership Includes Family members being spouse or dependant minor. Dependant under 17 must be accompanied by the adult member. 
5.	All Members And Guest Must Respect Each Other’s Hunting Area And Equipment.
6.	No Guest Are Allowed To Hunt Until After The Second Weekend Of Gun Season. No Guest During Bow Season. (Any kills by your guest will count against your membership total.) You may have a guest hunt with you ( in the same stand ) anytime without restriction.
7.	No Target Practice During Hunting Season.
8.	Stands. Each member is required to maintain (1 Permanent Primary Stand) Primary stands can only be hunted by others with permission or if stand is open 1 Hour prior to sunrise or 2hrs prior to sunset. Stands must be placed at a safe distance, approved by me and marked on peg in board. All stands will be inspected yearly for safety. Nothing may be nailed, screwed or bolted to any tree.
9.	All Members And Guest Must Peg In And Sign In And Out. Kill Record Must Also Be Recorded.
10.	Members Are Required To Maintain Their Primary Area As Well As Help Out With Common Areas, Roads And Trails.
11.	Camp Area Is To Be Kept Clean And Orderly At All Times.
12.	All Stands On Gas/Power Lines will be “Club” Stands
13.	Previous Members Are Not Allowed On Property Without My Permission. 
14.	There Will Be A 2 Buck 2 Doe Limit Per Membership. 1st buck must have at least 3 points 1” or longer on 1 side (Exception. Childs First Buck.) 2nd Buck must have 4 points 1” or longer on 1 side (State Law) and be bigger than first buck.
15.	Do Not Shoot A Buck Unless You Plan To Mount It.
16.	Button Heads ( 1” or Longer ) Will Count Against Your 2 Buck Limit.
17.	No Parking Vehicles On Gas/Power Lines. 
18.	4-Wheelers may be used during the season to get to and from stands but should be kept to a minimum and stay on main trails only. (Exception. To retrieve kill.)


----------



## Davans

Decided to post the rules as that is usually the first question.

Also, we are located next to Cherokee Rose Shot Gun Resort( Sporting Clays ). The shot guns don't bother the deer. They are use to it and pay them no attention.


----------



## DeerHunterTom

Are there any openings left?


----------



## Davans

I have had 3 long time members retire and move on. 
Rules are posted above. There are 4 of us now. My preference is to keep the number of members to a minimum. The lease and plots run us close to $6000.00 a year. 

Let me know if you are interested. 

Thanks.


----------



## wcannon

I would like to come look at the property if you still have openings


----------



## Davans

We currently have 4 members @ $1500.00 each. I would like to add 1 or 2 members, 7 max. 
5-$1200.00 each
6-$1000.00 each
7-$850.00.  each. 
Rules are posted above. We see plenty of deer and turkey. We usually take a couple of good bucks a year.


----------



## African Spear Hunter

Hi

Are you still looking for Members for 2017?

Thanks

Clinton


----------



## Davans

African Spear Hunter said:


> Hi
> 
> Are you still looking for Members for 2017?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Clinton


Yep. Lots of critters. No drama.


----------



## Davans

They are currently thinning some of the trees. I have been asking them for years to do some cutting. This will open up some of the property and should make for a much better hunt. 

Still need a couple of members.  Rules and dues are posted above.


----------



## DeerHunterTom

Still have openings? 
Tom 770-401-7838 or tomplante@bellsouth.net
Thanks


----------



## DeerHunterTom

Still have openings? 
Tom 770-401-7838 or tomplante@bellsouth.net
Thanks


----------



## Davans

We are full for 2017/18
Thanks,


----------



## Clay18

I enjoy that area me and a friend help with getting rid of some of his yote problems behind the xmas tree farm


----------

